# Are There Any Pack Leaders Out There??



## wsw201 (Jan 20, 2007)

Okay, 24, Lost, the Unit and other shows are good but a great show is The Dog Whisperer. If you own a dog this is a great show!!

So are you a calm assertive PACK LEADER???


----------



## brymaes (Jan 20, 2007)

It's the old Jedi mind trick.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 20, 2007)

Josh,

You need that calm assertive energy! You are a PACK LEADER!!


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 20, 2007)

joshua said:


> I need to watch that show and learn that trick where he just looks at the dogs and does something with his hand and they just stop barking. My parents dogs are soooooooooooooooooo annoying!



You need to get with this gal!  

[video=youtube;okLVkM-mQkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okLVkM-mQkQ&mode=related&search[/video]

I'm impressed!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 20, 2007)

Im reading Ceasers book. Its good and and in some ways not so good. If you take some of the good out of it to help train your dog it will benefit you. Just ignore the other stuff.


----------

